# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Bảo vệ USB của bạn và máy tính của mình

## dungthinh225

ổ đĩa usb đã trở thành một vật dụng khá quen thuộc và hữu ích với người sử dụng máy tính. song việc sao chép dữ liệu giữa nhiều máy tính , ổ usb thường mang lại những nguy cơ lây nhiễm virut , spyware rất lớn ... 

usb disk security 5.0 sẽ giúp bạn ngăn chặn mối nguy cơ đó. với sự kết hơp nhiều công cụ mạnh mẽ bao gồm usbshield, usbscan, memoryshield, quarantine, giúp bạn yên tâm hơn khi sử dụng thường xuyên sử dụng usb để chia sẻ dữ liệu.

sau khi kích hoạt, chương trình sẽ hỏi bạn có muốn tắt chức năng autorun của usb hay ko, bạn chọn yes để chấp nhận hoặc cancel để hủy bỏ. ngay sau đó chương trình sẽ tự động quét và thông báo cho bạn biết nếu có bất kỳ mối đe dọa nào chứa trong usb.

1. usbshield và memoryshield:
đây là 2 chức năng bảo vệ usb trong thời gian thực. mỗi khi bạn cắm 1 usb mới vào máy, chương trình sẽ tự động dò quét các tiến trình độc hại gây ảnh hưởng tới hệ thống và bộ nhớ. nếu phát hiện, bạn ấn delete all để xóa bỏ các tập tin ra tiến trình đó. chức năng usb scan cho phép bạn quét thủ công usb bằng cách nhấn vào nút scan.

2. quarantine :
đây là nơi chứa các tập tin nghi ngờ và đã bị xóa bỏ. nếu vẫn muốn lấy lại tập tin đó, bạn chọn nó rồi ấn nút restore. bấm empty để xóa bỏ hoàn toàn (ko còn khả năng phục hồi).

3. usbtools:
hầu hết các loại virut lây lan qua usb tạo ra trên usb một file autorun.ini để mỗi khi mở usb trên máy thì virut sẽ tự động lây nhiễm. chức năng usbtools sẽ loại bỏ nguy cơ này. bạn chỉ cần bấm nút acquire immunity, ngay lập tức chương trình sẽ tạo ra cho usb một thư mục mang tên file autorun.ini, vì thế virut ko thể tạo ra file autorun.ini được nữa. nếu bạn muốn trở lại chức năng autorun thì bấm vào nút cancel immunity.

đôi lúc bạn muốn usb an toàn khỏi máy, mặc dù đã tắt hết chương trình sử dụng usb nhưng vẫn nhận dòng chữ "the device 'generic volume' cannot be stopped right now. try stopping the device again later". khi đó bạn chỉ cần nhấn vào nút safe remove là có thể rút usb ra an toàn.

4. repair system:
các loại virut thường thay đổi thiết lập hệ thống như khóa folder options, registry, task manager... trong trường hợp đó, bạn hãy nhấn nút repair registry là chương trình sẽ khôi phục lại các thiết lập mặc định cho win. nút disk cleanup dùng để làm sạch cookies, file tạm ...

5. auto start:
chức năng này giúp bạn quản lý các chương trình khởi động cùng windowns. nếu thấy nghi ngờ một chương trình nào thì bạn nhấn delete để xóa bỏ.

6. hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/vista/7


link download: tại đây

----------------------------------

tổng hợp từ: http://toitutin.com
nguồn: http://toitutin.com/software/2010/12/26/zbshareware-usb-disk-security-v5-4-0-12-11-11-2010.html

----------


## vncamera

cảm ơn bạn nha.nó rất ý nghĩa đóa

----------

